# Newbie with dog who has Hepatic Microvascular Dysplasia. RAW ok??



## Marbenv (Jan 24, 2012)

I have an 18 month old very small Havanese that has been diagnosed with HMVD. No biopsy was done. This is just from her bloodwork. I want to feed her raw, but I am so confused. Some people say it will kill her as the raw meat will overtax her liver. Others say that the raw meat is good for her. WHich is it?? I want to help her liver not make it worse. I have always felt that raw is the best way to go, but now I am having doubts. Any advice?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Like you, I think a raw diet would be best. You might have to adjust some but what's better than nature? 

It seems protein should be a little low, around 20 percent. Most raw meats are between 20-25% protein (because of the water content). Red meats are richer so maybe you should feed more chicken and pork. 

I am sure other people here will have an opinion. When I look around I see alarmists crying "don't feed a raw diet!" but their reasoning seems to be it's high in protein. It's not. 

Here's another thread on here I found about it. Maybe DaneMama can shed more light:
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/4484-microvascular-dysplasia.html

AND if you get a dry food that's low in protein, such as in an Rx diet, you will be feeding so much crap it will probably make the problems worse.

Edited to add: if this were my dog, I'd feed raw. There would be no question.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Giving her only the ingredients she physically can process like meat, organ and bone will not tax her liver. Feeding her ingredients she is not built to process will tax her liver and other organs. Dogs were not meant to process fruit, veg or grain so I cannot see how a raw diet would be anything but beneficial. It should improve her immune system and not tax her internal systems.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am just looking at a food database.

Chicken is 18 percent protein

Beef heart is only 17 percent protein.

There's a shocker! 

Her liver is going to work alot better without sawdust and corn, which is what is going to be in any low-protein dry foods, I bet.

Here's the database if you want to check:
Nutrient Data : Home


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How severe is her case? Unfortunately there are no surgical options for her...

From the little reading I've done on the disease diet should be lower in protein. Which raw is low in protein when considered by weight (which is how dry foods are measured) but not by content. A raw diet is nearly exclusively protein but the water content of the meat decreases the overall protein percentage. Most fresh raw meats fall in the 18-26% protein range. Compared to kibbles that are high enough quality to be considered for diet, raw is MUCH lower in protein than the grain free high quality foods. 

If I had a dog with this disease, I would feed it raw.


----------



## Marbenv (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you all sooooo much!! She has no symptoms other than being really tiny. Once in awhile she vomits some bile or has a bout of diarrhea, but very rarely and my other dogs do that too once in awhile and their liver function is normal. Although something definitely made her ALT go high. She hadn't had any flea/heartworm stuff for awhile, so I don't think it was that. And after treating her for a month with milkthistle/SamE it was higher. I just think that a raw diet wil improve her overall health and you guys just reassured me. Thanks!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Definite keep us posted on her progress! I'm always interested in cases like these with raw feeding.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi - my little minpin, Dolly, was diagnosed with HMD when she was about 3 years old. She started shaking her head really hard and losing balance and we thought she had an ear infection. She had always been sickly, with bouts of diarrhea and vomiting, but we finally had a cause. I was really upset because she is our baby, but she has done really well! We do feed her the Prescription Diet L/D with some boiled chicken and a tiny bit of rice mixed in. She eats 4 small meals a day and takes lactulose (3 times a day), metronidizole (twice a day), and keppra for seizures (3 times a day). The seizures started about 4 years ago when she walked through about a foot of a neighbors yard that had been treated with TruGreen - she seized about 25 minutes later and ended up having about 5 in 2 days. She did that about twice a year for 2 years until they finally put her on the meds and she's been good since. Dolly has never grown into a normal sized minpin and it's a fight to keep her weight up, but she does well as long as we don't change anything around the house. So don't change your laundry detergent, or what you clean with, etc. And don't let your baby pick up anything off the floor! It'll make both of you miserable and cost you a lot of money! For treats I give her dried or fresh apples - tiny pieces. My girl is 12.5 years old now and I'm hoping for a good many GOOD years with her! As long as you're vigilant, your dog with do well!


----------



## cenos (Aug 9, 2012)

First off I am not an expert but have been through this and thought I would share what helped my pup. My mini schnauzer has microvascular disptlacia. I fed raw because that is what the breeder did. Before she was a year old she was having seizures. I stopped raw and I cook ground turkey or chicken with sweet potatoes carrots celery broccoli stems green beans.. maybe some rice. I cook together and mix with Royal Canin gastro intestinal low fat. I also give her Denamarin daily.Since doing this all seizures have gone. She is strong and healthy. Just wanted to share what helped my baby. Good luck!


----------



## Marbenv (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks again for all the advice. I did choose to feed her raw--chicken and turkey and egg and on, my holistic vet's advice, a small amount of puréed veggies for the extra carbs. I am happy to report that so far she seems to be thriving and has gained weight and energy level is up. She is also having cold laser therapy treatments and VOM adjustments. Seems to be working well for her. At her exam yesterday, her liver seemed to be a normal size. Previously it was small and probably underdeveloped. This was determined by palpation by the vet. Will wait another 6 months and then get new blood work done.


----------

